# Roseanne Barr seeks Green Party presidential nod



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WASHINGTON -- Roseanne Barr is running for the Green Party's presidential nomination -- and she says it's no joke.
The actress-comedian said in a statement Thursday that she's a longtime supporter of the party and looks forward to working with people who share her values. She said Democrats and Republicans aren't working in the best interests of the American people.
Barr has submitted paperwork to the Green Party for her candidacy. The party's presidential nominee will be selected at a convention in Baltimore in July.
​Read more: http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/politics/12006592460456/roseanne-barr-seeks-green-party-presidential-nod/#ixzz1lHCsdnDN​​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> Barr has a 46-acre macadamia nut farm in Hawaii.


Hahahaha. You just can't make this shit up.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

her running mate


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I think these inmates can help her with he registration plate design for her vehicle.
http://www.bostonherald.com/news/na...lice_cruiser_decals/srvc=home&position=recent


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

She should seek Jenny Craig and a face transplant.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Good for her. I say, RUN ROSEANNE, RUN! Green Party all the way! What Ralph Nadar coudn't do, maybe she can.

But since pulling in less than 5% of the national vote won't get her squat, I say she's ideal! Could pull just enough whack-a-doodle enviromentalist votes from Nobama to cinch the election for the Republican, which ever one it is.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> Good for her. I say, RUN ROSEANNE, RUN! Green Party all the way! What Ralph Nadar coudn't do, maybe she can.
> 
> But since pulling in less than 5% of the national vote won't get her squat, I say she's ideal! Could pull just enough whack-a-doodle enviromentalist votes from Nobama to cinch the election for the Republican, which ever one it is.


Not only that, but her positions--likely to share some commonality with the Dems--might just make Romney look good.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess the Green Party is nothing to do with salad.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would vote for her before I would Obama.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I heard a rumor that so far, her war chest has increased to a "G" cup! Donations are pouring in from her own bank account and she's kicking ass in every Green Party primary!


----------

